# Vet opinion please! Mole growing? Skin cancer?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hard to tell from a photo, but it looks like pigmenatation. Is it actually raised, or flat? Although melanoma and other skin cancers are diagnosed in canines, that is an area rarely exposed to the sun. You should be fine having it looked at during her scheduled appointment, unless it would make you feel better not to wait.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you Pointgold. It can be felt, but isnt a lump or anything.. Feel a little more at ease hearing your opinion.

Will probably get it checked in 3 weeks unless it grows alot or something..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Summer's Mom said:


> Thank you Pointgold. It can be felt, but isnt a lump or anything.. Feel a little more at ease hearing your opinion.
> 
> Will probably get it checked in 3 weeks unless it grows alot or something..


 
 From her photo, she looks to have lovely dark pigment (nose, lipline, eyerims...). Does she have black spots on her tongue? Pigment spots can appear throughout a dog's lifetime. 
Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Yup she does have a pigment spot on her tongue. If this is just that, its great!!  Fingers-crossed!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Laura gave sound advise. Unless it's continuing to rapidly grow, just have it looked at when she goes for her appt in a few weeks.


----------

